# Conexion a traves de USB / RS232 Inalambricos a un pc



## Kukko (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola, me propongo hacer un robot capaz con la capacidad de controlarlo mediante un PC y que el robot sea capaz de enviar datos al PC, para esto necesito algun tipo de conexion inalambrica y WiFi esta muy bien peró demasiado problematica, he estado mirando algun tipo de transimision por USB inalambrico o a traves de RS232 tambien inalambrica pero por mucho que busco no soy capaz de encontrar algo que me convenza....alguien podria ayudarme con este tema? Gracias


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 3, 2008)

Buenas
USB a RS232 hay circuitos, no son simples, pero se pueden hacer
Ahora, si quierés hacer inalámbrico, va a ser fácil con WiFi ó mediante con transmisores tipo lo que veas en en este enlace
www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/L/P/4/TLP434A.shtml


----------



## Kukko (Oct 8, 2008)

Gracias Luis, aunque prefiero utilizar un sistema de conexion inalambrica que no sea WiFi, (no es que no me lo permitan pero me han recomendado que lo haga a traves de RS232 o USB inalambrico)


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 8, 2008)

Te queda como opción usar una conexión Blutooth de Schneider Electric, con salida RS485 en protocolo Modbus. Tendrías que usar un conversor RS485/RS232. 
Si para tu proyecto ya estás usando un PLC ó un equipo que se pueda manejar en Modbus, sería una solucuón simple y confiable.
Sinó es un engorro porque hay que hacer todo.


----------

